

Show HN: Safebox. Protect your secrets. Share safely with others. - gauberger
https://safebox.es

======
Joeyinthepouch
This looks really good Mr Gauberger, and a necessary addition to the arsenal,
so thank you very much. I only have one question: you say that the client-side
IPs are logged to check the smooth running of the system (or similar). Is that
metadata persistent, that is ,potentially available to an attacker? or is it
short-lived?

~~~
gauberger
Right now client IP's are logged in the web logs as part of logging requests.
Logs are kept up to 7 days.

